# Sillosock Flyers



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I know a lot of people use the Snow Sillosock Flyers,but has anyone used the Canada Sillosock flyers?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow.....no one has tried the Canada Sillosock Flyers????Could be a secret weapon.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Havent used it. But will be trying them in Canada next fall on some lessers..


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I won't shoot them down right away, that wouldn't be fair. But I've never seen the goose magnets or robo goose prove themselves as must have decoys. My guess is that fliers may produce about the same results. But I could be wrong.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

We will definatly have a few for the lessers next winter.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

This is just some observations... Honkers come in locked the past few days with like 30 snow flyers up, and they flare at 50 yards. Had many flocks on the deck and skirt us. Obviously we had zero canada deeks out, and weren't shooting, but still they were flaring off of flyers. Yes it may be other things, vortex's or ss's or whatever, just saying. They didn't commit suicide with what we had out!

I may try a few this fall just to see!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Same as above. I may try it next season, but trying other flyer type dekes in the past with ZERO success, I'm skeptical.......


----------

